# B6 2.7t swap



## Dubbinjet1.8t (Oct 18, 2008)

whats up guys. Im trying to do a 2.7t v6 swap into my 3.0L 30v v6 a4. 
is this possible???... 
i have heard stories about drivetrains not mached up and ecu/wiring issues.
anybody done this before. or know anything about this swap,
thanks


----------



## Dubbinjet1.8t (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: B6 2.7t swap (Dubbinjet1.8t)*

bmo


----------



## Dubbinjet1.8t (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: B6 2.7t swap (Dubbinjet1.8t)*

bump


----------



## I know Laz (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: B6 2.7t swap (Dubbinjet1.8t)*

if you do complete the swap I may be interested in purchasing your 3.0. I am also in NJ.


----------



## mk4_2.ho (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: B6 2.7t swap (I know Laz)*

2.7t matches up to the 3.0l trans.
you'll need the ecu, tcu (if auto), and wiring from a 2000-2002 s4.
the b5 and b6 are the same chassis.
have fun, not an easy swap, but not the hardest one ever.


----------



## stone (Mar 23, 1999)

*Re: B6 2.7t swap (mk4_2.ho)*

I have a friend in the middle of this swap. He got a Allroad and a 01E. Is expensive but well worth it..


----------



## absolutegtr (Mar 19, 2008)

trans would bolt right up as would the 2.7t engine would drop right into the stock B6 subframe....no doubt the hardest bit will be wiring


----------



## Dubbinjet1.8t (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: (absolutegtr)*

so all illl need would be 
the 2.7tt
Ecu from a (B5/s4 or B6/A6) does it matter?
Wire harness (b5 s4)
and a **** ton of patiences for wiring 
would i need anything else from an s4?


----------



## Dubbinjet1.8t (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: (Dubbinjet1.8t)*

bump for some knowledge


----------



## Dubbinjet1.8t (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: (Dubbinjet1.8t)*

Bump for some knowledge


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm sure the ecu's matter. Upgraded programing would be different. I would get what ever came with the motor to be on the the safe side.


----------



## 03gleye (May 8, 2010)

if you do this swap, do you need a manual b5 ecu or does it matter?


----------

